# Boxing bag



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone with some boxing experience could recommend a good Bag for HIT cardio. Needs to be realitivly heavy and good value. Thanks


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Get a nig big angled bag mate.

Cant remember their specific name but type in uppercut bag into ebay and they have some good heavy ones on there


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for the help mate they look decent


----------

